# Teich in Niederbayern



## mbfuchs (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo, nun wollen auch wir unseren Teich hier mal vorstellen:

Vor 4 Jahren kauften wir eine Hofstelle mit den Ziel alles selbst umzubauen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-0_thumb.jpg
natürlich war auch ein Teich geplant, im 2ten Jahr fingen wir an zu "Roden"

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-1_thumb.jpg
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-2_thumb.jpg

da wir auch die hintere Scheune platt machten war ja schon ein Bagger da, so kam es gleich auch zu einen "Loch", damals wussten wir noch nicht wie es mal ausschauen soll, wir waren ja totale Newbies und hatten vom Teichbau null Ahnung

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-5_thumb.jpg

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-7_thumb.jpg

ok, wir Bestellten dann per Internet Fließ und Folie und machten uns einfach mal an die Arbeit

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-8_thumb.jpg

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-9_thumb.jpg
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-9a_thumb.jpg

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-9c_thumb.jpg

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-9d_thumb.jpg

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-9e_thumb.jpg

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-9f_thumb.jpg

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-9i_thumb.jpg

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-9k_thumb.jpg

im laufe von ca. 2 Jahren entstand so unser Teich (inzwischen wurden vorher eingesetzte Goldfische wieder aussortiert und durch Kois/__ Störe ersetzt), auch das "rundherum" änderten wir immer wieder, so entstand dann noch ein Pavillon und ein 45 Meter langer Bachlauf um den Freisitz, der nun auf Wunsch meiner Frau ein "Japanstyle" mit Kiesel und Figuren bekommen hat

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-9r_thumb.jpg

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-9s_thumb.jpg
auch unsere Fische ( 10 grosse Kois mit ca. 35 cm und 40 Eigennachzuchten mit ca. 10 cm, sowie 2 Störe mit ca. 50 cm) fühlen sich wohl

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-9u_thumb.jpg
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/2/0/5/3643-neu2007-06-06_thumb.jpg
im ganzen kann man sagen das uns alles ganz gut gelungen ist und wir grosse Freude an den Teich haben

Gruss, Familie Fuchs

_EDIT by Annett: Wegen nicht Einhaltung der Hinweise zum Image-Befehl, Bilder in Links umgewandelt! Ich bitte beim nächsten Mal um Beachtung selbiger!!_


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Servus Fam. Fuchs

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten

Also wie ich die ersten Fotos gesehen habe, dachte ich mir, ehrlich, was kommt da schon wieder auf uns zu. Es hat irgendwie nach "nau, wie moch mas" ausgesehen.

Aber Bild um Bild ist es bis zum "Spitze" herangereift.

Hochachtung, schaut sehr gut aus  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## kristalltom (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen.
Das ist aber ein wirklich schöner Teich geworden.
In Deinem Profil steht 09... als PLZ. Das wäre aber dann nicht Niederbayern sondern im Raum Chemnitz.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## rainthanner (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Cool, 


Niederbayern. 


Ich seh` schon - die Koifreunde rücken mir immer näher auf die Pelle.  


Beneidenswertes Anwesen habt ihr euch da zugelegt.  




Gruß Rainer 
an der Grenze von Niederbayern


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

*Wow, wirklich ein tolles Anwesen und ein tolles Teichbauprojekt ....* und ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.

Es wird wohl daran liegen, dass wir keinerlei Talente haben Sherlock Holmes das Wasser zu reichen. Wenn wir die Bilder von Eurem Anwesen und dann die Bilder vom Teich anschauen, kriegen wir irgendwie gar nicht heraus, wo Euer Teich auf dem Grundstück nun eigentlich liegt und welches Gebäude dafür sein Leben lassen musste. Gibt es eigentlich noch ein Foto, wo das Anwesen mit Teich zusehen ist ??


----------



## mbfuchs (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*



			
				kristalltom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und herzlich willkommen.
> Das ist aber ein wirklich schöner Teich geworden.
> In Deinem Profil steht 09... als PLZ. Das wäre aber dann nicht Niederbayern sondern im Raum Chemnitz.
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas, habe mich beim der PLZ-Eingabe verhaut, richtig wäre 943** gewessen, sorry, Gruß Markus


----------



## mbfuchs (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hallo, habe mal schnell ein Bild vom Dach aus gemacht, hoffe es hilft euch ein wenig den Überblick zu behalten, Gruß Markus


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hi auch von mir,


sieht echt sehr gut aus.  

Wie wäre es denn noch mit nem Fussball,Tennis und Basketball Platz?

Platz hab ihr ja...... 

Sieht echt klasse aus,beneide euch.  


Lg Chris


----------



## w54wolle (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hallo Ihr Füchse !
Willkommen in unserer Mitte.Bin echt begeistert von den Möglichkeiten platzmäßig und beeindrukt was Ihr da für einen Teich hinbekommen habt. Da kann mann wirklich nur den Hut ziehen, ganz große klasse. Bin gespannt, was da noch alles kommt bei dem Potenzial.
Also schöne Grüße und alles Gute
WOLFGANG


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn noch mit nem Fussball,Tennis und Basketball Platz?


 
Wir wären ja eher für Golf  

Wirklich ein tolles Anwesen mit einer sehr schönen Teichanlage, echt beeindruckend. Sieht richtig gemütlich aus das Plätzchen mit den zwei Liegestühlen. Schade nur, dass das richtige Wetter dazu fehlt


----------



## mbfuchs (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

hallo christian und ludwig, ich denke eher es kommt noch ein schwimteich rein, hab schon ein gesetztes alter und hab es nicht mehr so mit der sportlichen bewegung   , tja und das wetter: besch..........., leider!

gruss markus


----------



## mbfuchs (23. Aug. 2009)

*neue Bilder*

hallo forum, habe jetzt endlich wieder zeit aktiver an diesen forum teilzunehmen - durch den "endspurt" unseres umbaues war da wenig zeit, anbei noch ein paar bilder von unserer pfütze 2009, gruss markus


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hallo Markus,
alle Wetter.... da habt ihr euch ja ein regelrechtes Paradies geschaffen, bin tief beeindruckt.
Schaut nach mordsmäßig Arbeit aus, die ihr dafür geleistet habt!
Herzliche Grüße in den Süden der Republik,
Eva-Maria


----------



## HaMaKi (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hallo Markus,

eure 'Pfütze'  ist wirklich klasse geworden und dann dieses aufwendig angelegte Umfeld   Das ist echt eine sehr schöne Anlage, an der ihr euch sicher gerne aufhaltet.

Marita


----------



## mbfuchs (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

vielen dank für die blumen ........... , aber ein wenig stolz sind wir auch auf das geschaffene und natürlich halten wir uns sehr gerne am teich auf, mit soviel natur rundherum hat man immer was zu beobachten - neueste teichbewohner sind ein __ salamander (weis der kuckuck wie er in unsere gegend kommt) und ein stieglitzpärchen, mal schauen was da noch alles kommt, gruss aus niederbayern


----------



## unicorn (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

das ist jetzt nicht negativ gemeint!
Mit dem nötigen Kleingeld kann man wirklich beeindruckende Sachen machen.

Find ich klasse die Gestaltung!


----------



## mbfuchs (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*



unicorn schrieb:


> das ist jetzt nicht negativ gemeint!
> Mit dem nötigen Kleingeld kann man wirklich beeindruckende Sachen machen.
> 
> Find ich klasse die Gestaltung!



hallo unicorn, fasse es auch nicht negativ auf - wir haben nicht das "kleingeld", wir haben alles selbst gemacht, erstellt und lange daran rumgebastelt - steine von den umliegenden badeweihern weggeschleppt, pflanzen "aus aller welt" geheimst, beide filter marke eigenbau, kois von freunden und bekannten schenken lassen und viele schwielen an den händen, lediglich das "loch" wurde von einen bagger grob ausgegraben, es geht auch ohne das "nötige kleingeld" - das hab ich schon bei einigen benutzer dieses forums gesehen und dann nachgemacht, gruss markus


----------



## mbfuchs (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hallo, habe neue Bilder vom "Teich im Spätsommer" geknipst: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/749 , wie man sieht hab ich jetzt endlich auch meine Algen im Griff - dank einigen Veränderungen im Bach/Pflanzenfilter, Grüsse aus Niederbayern


----------



## Lichti (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Moin,

ich muß sagen Klasse 

sehr viel Arbeit die sich gelohnt hat,da kann man nur Neidisch werden 

Wenn Du dann fertig hast,kannst bei mir weitermachen lala1


----------



## mbfuchs (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

mach ich doch gerne, leider wohnst du ja nicht gerade um die ecke - was erschwerend wird


----------



## Udo (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

 Schöne Anlage , sehr gut gelungen 

Viel Spaß damit !!

Gruß aus dem Norden 

Udo


----------



## mbfuchs (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hallo Teichliebhaber, nun habe ich endlich wieder Zeit an diesen wunderbaren Forum teilzunehmen, mein Weg in die Selbständigkeit ging leider nur mit "selbst und ständig", doch das gröbste ist überstanden und ich kann mich jetzt wieder mit meinen Teich befassen - da ist es natürlich ganz klar das ich frühere/damalige "Baufehler" ausmerzen möchte - und das mit einen neuen Teich, der alte wird dann umfunktioniert zu einen Schwimmteich oder es kommt ein fertiger Pool rein, mal schauen, ich halte euch auf den laufenden, Gruss an alle, Markus


----------



## pyro (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Wie sieht denn Euer Teich nun nach 5 Jahren aus? Ein paar Fotos wären schön.

Ich bin auch aus dem schönen Niederbayern, Landkreis Kelheim.


----------



## mbfuchs (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hallo Pyro, leider hatte ich in der letzten Zeit nicht so viel Zeit, anbei ein paar Bilder, evtl. mache ich noch vor dem Umbau eine Serie und stell sie ein, Gruß Markus


----------



## mbfuchs (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

So .... nun ist es soweit ..... endlich Zeit für den Umbau ..... geplant ist ein größerer Bachlauf, dazu ein Schwimmteich und ein "anständiges" __ Filtersystem, hier erst mal einige Bilder der "Vorarbeiten" ........... Gruss vom Teichbesitzer aus Niederbayern


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hallo Markus,

mit anderen Worten: Du setzt jetzt Dein Grundstück komplett unter Wasser? 

Bin auf die Fortschritte schon gespannt


----------



## mbfuchs (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hallo Blumenelse,

ja ..... meine Chefin will unbedingt einen Pool ..... das geht natürlich garnicht, so ist dann der Kompromiss zu einen Schwimmteich entstanden und weil ich ja auch die Technik und den Koiteich verbessern möchte (hatte ja seinerzeit einfach ohne Hirn drauf los gebaut), werde ich jetzt versuchen da ein funktionierendes Stück zu erschaffen.

Geplant ist der Wassereinlauf vom 5-Kammer-Vortex/70w-UV in ein 80 qm großen Bachlauf der um einen neuen Pavillon fließt, dann in den erwähnten 12m x 7m x 2m Schwimmteich einläuft und von diesen über Bodenablauf/Schwerkraft in den vorhandenen Koiteich endet, dort wird nun nachträglich ein Bodenablauf und Skimmer eingebracht.

Wie ich das ganze dann umsetze kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, die Technik dazu habe ich mir aus diesen Forum "gezogen", jedoch weiß ich noch nicht ob auch der Koiteich neue Formen annimmt, neue Folie bekommt und und und .... ich halte euch natürlich auf den laufenden.

Gruß Markus


----------



## mbfuchs (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hallo, hier ein Update des Umbaues ...... und das Wetter unterstützt uns total ....


----------



## muh.gp (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hallo Markus,

das sieht nach viel Erdbewegung aus... Bin gespannt auf Deine nächsten Berichte!

Hoffe für Dich (und eigentlich uns alle!), dass es bald Sommer- und damit Bauwetter gibt!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## mbfuchs (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hallo Holger, ja das war einiges an Erde ...... der Berg musste weg sagte die Chefin, verständlich - denn dieser war echt schwer zu pflegen und auch teilweise schon von den Wühlmäusen "zerlegt", auch möchte ich an den weichenden Berg den Schwimmteich anlegen, so das ich nicht zu weit mit der Technik auseinander gehen muss.

Wenn jetzt nur mal Petrus ein einsehen hätte und ein paar schöne Tage rauszaubert, laut Wetterbericht schaut es die ganze Woche nicht gut aus ... sehr zermürbend ......

Gruss, Markus


----------



## DucatiMarkus (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teich in Niederbayern*

Hawadere im Forum


----------



## mbfuchs (20. Apr. 2014)

Der "Wahnsinn" geht weiter ......... nun haben wir den Pavillon erneuert, Bachlauf zu 80% fertig, die Einfriedungen und Wege mit Granit betoniert, mal schauen wie das Wetter herhält und die Zeit zur Verfügung steht ..... ich/Chefin/Kinder wollen heuer noch den Schwimmteich einweihen .......


----------



## mbfuchs (20. Apr. 2014)




----------

